# New Greenhouse



## Tony (Jun 18, 2020)

My old 6x8 served well for the last five or six years but it was much too small to contain my collection or work in comfortably. I bought a new kit and planned to put it up in April but it promptly started raining and didn't stop for two weeks. The weather and my schedule finally aligned well enough this month to get to work, and what a pain in the ass. I didn't have anywhere to put my plants so I built as much as possible around the original and then pulled it out and finished as quickly as possible. The interior isn't done yet but it is functional and the plants and I have a bit of room to breathe, at least until next year when it is packed to the gills again.


----------



## Ray (Jun 19, 2020)

Whose kit is that, Tony?


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2020)

Harbor Freight 10×12.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 19, 2020)

Happy, happy! Joy, joy! (Ren and Stimpy reference, sorry)


----------



## abax (Jun 19, 2020)

Wonderful greenhouse and you'll have it filled in no time. I assume the minute
one has more room one must immediately fill it up again. Well, now you can
have two greenhouses and fill them both!


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 20, 2020)

Seeing the larger greenhouse with the smaller one inside reminds me of when one repots a plant without removing the old pot, simply placing the whole thing in a larger one.


----------



## musa (Jun 20, 2020)

A house in the house, lucky you got it out before it startet growing... genious idea and congrats to your new greenhouse!


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2020)

abax said:


> Wonderful greenhouse and you'll have it filled in no time. I assume the minute
> one has more room one must immediately fill it up again. Well, now you can
> have two greenhouses and fill them both!



I grow multis almost exclusively, it will be packed again in a year just from what I already have growing lol

The one behind it is my fiance's Aloe house, I sneak a few cacti and Stapeliads in there but I couldn't get away with taking over the whole thing. This will have to do until we can move somewhere with more property for a couple of proper big greenhouses.


----------



## Phragper (Jun 20, 2020)

I had to do the same. Building larger greenhouse over existing smaller one and then taking it down from the inside because there was no where to put the plants. I figure whatever size greenhouse you have, it will never be big enough. Enjoy filling up the new one


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 20, 2020)

Awesome, Tony! It will be perfect for your multi!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 21, 2020)

looks like 'fun'. Wooden benches wont last long. Will you use metal?


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2020)

The wooden benches in my original build were still solid after 6 years, but I'm leaning toward wood frame with a metal mesh top this time for better airflow.


----------



## abax (Jun 21, 2020)

My benches of pressure treated wood and metal slotted top are
over 20 years old and doing just fine.


----------



## Tony (Jun 22, 2020)

A bit more progress today, had a couple yards of fill dirt delivered the other day and today I moved it in and leveled the floor. Next I'll put up internal framing to reinforce the structure and hang plants, build in the benches and finish the floor with pavers and gravel.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 22, 2020)

Congrats! Did you have trouble maintaining a suitable climate in the 6 x 8? That seems awfully small.


----------



## Tony (Jun 22, 2020)

I had an evaporative cooler and a heater in it. Definitely could not have grown orchids without both of those, often both would run on the same day, even in winter the daytime sun was enough to push the temp too high.


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 23, 2020)

Isn't it funny that 'small' appears less complicated, and typically is actually more complex....


----------

